

Rhodes aquired by Motorola Solutions (MSI), launches RhoElements - rmoriz
http://mediacenter.motorolasolutions.com/Press-Releases/Motorola-Solutions-Offers-Industry-s-First-Framework-for-Developing-HTML5-Applications-on-Windows-Embedded-Handheld-and-Windows-CE-Devices-3741.aspx

======
rmoriz
RhoElements product link:

[http://www.motorola.com/Business/US-
EN/Business+Product+and+...](http://www.motorola.com/Business/US-
EN/Business+Product+and+Services/Software+and+Applications/Application+Development+Framework/RhoElements)

